# Happy Birthday VoG



## repairman615 (Nov 7, 2010)

I find your posts very helpful in beginning to understand VBA.
I cannot return the gift you have extended here, so I will Just say, Thank You.


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 8, 2010)

Hope you had a good day Peter


----------



## LearnMeExcel (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Peter


----------



## VoG (Nov 8, 2010)

Oh gosh! Thanks chaps


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 8, 2010)

Don't be bashful - which one is it Peter?


----------



## DonkeyOte (Nov 8, 2010)

Happy Birthday Peter... it's a well known fact that all of the best Excel wizards were born in November.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 8, 2010)

DonkeyOte said:


> Happy Birthday Peter... it's a well known fact that all of the best Excel wizards were born in November.


 
And that's a fact!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 8, 2010)

whatever!


----------



## VoG (Nov 8, 2010)

Richard Schollar said:


> Don't be bashful - which one is it Peter?




I can't get DATEDIF to work for some reason


----------



## DonkeyOte (Nov 8, 2010)

It can be a struggle handling dates before 1900...


----------



## Colin Legg (Nov 8, 2010)

VoG said:
			
		

> Oh gosh! Thanks chaps





			
				Richard Schollar said:
			
		

> And that's a fact!


 
Happy birthday Peter and Richard. We must have a November meet so you can buy us some birthday drinks!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 8, 2010)

Colin - what a good idea!  Last week in November sounds like an idea to me


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 8, 2010)

I'l have to dial in, back off to SA on Saturday...


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 8, 2010)

I see the British weather is providing you with 'encouragement' to head back to warmer climes!


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Nov 8, 2010)

Based on today's weather, plenty of encouragement!


----------



## mikerickson (Nov 8, 2010)

So Peter's a Scorpio. Hmm.. 

Happy Birthday


----------



## Evagrius Ponticus (Nov 12, 2010)

Hope you had good Birthday Peter - a million thanks for all that you do here


----------

